# Ive/Newson designed Leica sold for $1.8 Million!



## Badger (Nov 25, 2013)

The "controversial" Product Red Leica designed by by Jonny Ive and Marc Newson sold for $1.8 Million last night!
Proceeds go to the Product Red charity to fight AIDS, Tuberculosis and Malaria. 

http://www.sothebys.com/en/auctions/ecatalogue/2013/null-n09014/lot.14.html


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 26, 2013)

Just read it in another thread ... 1.8 million, really COOL!


----------

